# Indian river & Rehobeth Bay



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Looking for any boaters familiar with this area. Need some help with landmarks to negotiate these shallow bays.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

You can get a chart at most of the local tackle shops...Can also try Eastern Marine in Newark on your way down.


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

The charts are OK for following the channel, but, what they don't show, is what landmarks to use to locate the fish. I'm looking for some people who have been on these waters for awhile and know some spots that produce. I've been 'following the crowd' and trying to talk to some of the other baoters, but, without too much success. They don't seem as willing to share info as the subscribers to this bulletin board.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

These backwaters are so shallow that if you're in the channel, you're on the fish.

I forget the bouy numbers, but any place where the channel makes a bend is a good bet. Also both ends of Massey's Ditch.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yea i also have a boat with out a chart only sand stoped once that really sux


----------



## kbrown (Sep 7, 2003)

It's been awhile since I been fishing there..but I remember some places.

Massey's Ditch is decent for flounder. You gotta hit it right though.

Along the bank close to the inlet I have caught blues and stipers. Cast towards the downed trees if you can find any.

Go north into the bay and fish around the island..need small boat..caught decent flounder and sea bass there


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*IRB Fishing Spots*

Seaside,

I have been fishing IRB for at least 30 years(yikes). I know the bay pretty well...have fished from a boat in many of the past and present hot spots. I remember as kid fishing near Holts Landing Campground anchored to the bottom...plain wide gap hook with cut blue crab(no way $$ to buy peelers back then)..loading up on trout ...my brother and I had a 12' Mirro Craft w/ a 9.9 Merc..we used to troll silver and blue rebels in front of White House Farms and tear up the blues..those were the days...how long have you been fishing the bay? What kind of boat do you have? Tight Lines to All! Murphman


----------



## lakeside (Nov 10, 2002)

Murphman,

Been fishin' the Delaware Bay for about 40+ years, but only started in IRB last yar when we bought a place on Long Neck. I have a 25' pontoon (only boat the wife would agree to since she is anything but a sailor) which is great to fish off of in the bay, but I've only taken it out of IRI twice when I hit ebb tides and no wind/surf conditions. They just don't like any seas over a foot or so. 

I'm starting to figure out some of IRB, like 'Gull Island', and Burton's Island, but still know that there are more places to get fish in the bay then I've discovered so far.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*IRB*

The channel that runs from holts landing state park to millsboro is a good fishing spot on both tides in the bay. I have caught many trayt over the years on blue crab in the sandy flats that are adjacent to the channel on the southside(Roxanna, Dagsboro, Oceanview side of the bay.. the summer after Father's day focused on croaker and spot fishing caught way too many to count around marker 22 &24....have caught a few baby bkack drum back in area near Oak Orchard...clam baits have worked best...My father has a 26' Lowe Pontoon that we have been fishing from for the last 10 years....I am in the market for a smaller boat..need something in 16' deep vee alum. or a 18' - 21' cc(Carolina Skiff) I like fishing the skinny water and also want to show my boys the bay the way I saw it! Still undecided about this weekend because of the weather. Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------

